# 100amp to 200amp



## Huggyd (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi everyone.
Just have a fast question. I am a lic. 442a electrician, I don't get around to doing many panel changes but am setting up to do one for my own home. I called hydro and got a service layout and I am now in the process of getting all my items together. I was wound if there is a sure way of telling whether or not I need to change out the meter base? the house was built in 2001 and is an underground service I can see if I can get a picture of it if that would help. But if there is a label or some way of telling that would help. 
I have 3/0 cu coming and kind of thinking of going with 2" conduit but I have told 2.5" would make life a little easier. any ideas or any input would help, tips would be good as well.


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

Huggyd said:


> Hi everyone.
> Just have a fast question. I am a lic. 442a electrician, I don't get around to doing many panel changes but am setting up to do one for my own home. I called hydro and got a service layout and I am now in the process of getting all my items together. I was wound if there is a sure way of telling whether or not I need to change out the meter base? the house was built in 2001 and is an underground service I can see if I can get a picture of it if that would help. But if there is a label or some way of telling that would help.
> I have 3/0 cu coming and kind of thinking of going with 2" conduit but I have told 2.5" would make life a little easier. any ideas or any input would help, tips would be good as well.



2" is fine, if it was built in 2001 and one and is underground service to meter base .
I'm pretty sure it is 200 amp rated .
Weather you put in 100 or 200 you still needed to use a 200 amp base if you went underground .
3/0 is no problem in 2" conduit unless you have some crazy back to back LB,s or something!
There was a label on the base at one time but probably faded out by now.


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## Huggyd (Aug 24, 2014)

thanks for the reply in such a short time. I have the pics, I'll post them any ways. I am right in doing 3/0 the bible says 4/0 in alu and 3/0 in cu but its a 2009 version, I was just hoping it hasn't changed. 
Also the hole going into the house, I would assume that it would be sized for the conduit used at the time 1.5" so I better get a core bit and rent a hammer drill to make that bigger??? or is there an eas


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Around here I have never seen a 100 amp meter made for underground. There probably is but we always use a 200 amp base. You would probably need to open it and read the labeling.


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

3/0 is fine and ya probably going to need to make hole a little bigger .



Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Around here I have never seen a 100 amp meter made for underground. There probably is but we always use a 200 amp base. You would probably need to open it and read the labeling.



Same here, the only difference here is we need to use oversized meter bases for 200 amp.
Apparently supply authority has trouble putting there wires in. Lol
Not sure if it's the same in every area though.
I use LM2 sockets for everything!



Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Yes we must use the 200 amp base also-- power company rule. I not sure they even make a 100 amp base for underground


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Milbank makes a 100A OH /UG

The only prob with a _long_ serv lateral is the poco will upsize the wire to lugs the 100's don't have. 

~CS~


----------



## Huggyd (Aug 24, 2014)

thanks for all the input guys, I have been clicking around the forum and I think I may just stick around and see if I can help some people. 
sorry I was about to find a way to post the pic's. 

I think when I pull my permit I can pay some extra and get a inspection over before the works start and get a consultation so I hope when the power gets pulled I can be off to the races with no problems and no defects.


----------



## icon (Sep 11, 2013)

Huggyd said:


> thanks for the reply in such a short time. I have the pics, I'll post them any ways. I am right in doing 3/0 the bible says 4/0 in alu and 3/0 in cu but its a 2009 version, I was just hoping it hasn't changed.
> Also the hole going into the house, I would assume that it would be sized for the conduit used at the time 1.5" so I better get a core bit and rent a hammer drill to make that bigger??? or is there an eas


The service layout from the utility provider should have on the conditions of service, the size of the existing meter base minimum requirement. If its under the requirement then a specified rated meter base must be installed.

As for the code book, OEC, stating conductor size for a 200A RESIDENTIAL service, 2/0 is the minimum conductor size. Table 2 looks like 3/0 but the footnotes we always seem to forget about tell us that 2/0 is fine.:thumbup:


----------



## Huggyd (Aug 24, 2014)

I will take yet another look at the service layout but I don't recall it saying anything about my meter base at all. I know I share a transformer with the house next door so it said they needed a weeks notice to pull the power. 
When I get the inspection over I'll ask him that just to make sure.


----------



## TheWireNut (Apr 20, 2014)

I don't mean to derail, but why the upgrade? Just curious. 100A not enough? 

TWN


----------



## Huggyd (Aug 24, 2014)

I am putting in an basement apt. and I may be able to do it on the 100amp but its going to be close and I would rather play it safe and do it now before the basement is finished.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Huggyd said:


> I am putting in an basement apt. and I may be able to do it on the 100amp but its going to be close and I would rather play it safe and do it now before the basement is finished.




Call an electrician ,PLEASE ! :whistling2:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> Call an electrician , PLEASE ! :whistling2:



Sorry ! Double posted !!!!! :blink:


----------



## Daniel Case (Dec 27, 2012)

oldtimer said:


> Sorry ! Double posted !!!!! :blink:


 ??????? What made him deserve that remark?


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> Call an electrician ,PLEASE ! :whistling2:


Al, a 442 is an electrician. :thumbsup:


----------

